# SLC



## z.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

Anyone interested in a group? Anyone know where else I might post? I am also putting up flyers all over the place.

http://saltlakecity.craigslist.org/grp/96008815.html

I'm done. I'm done whining and sulking and feeling sorry for myself. This is going to change. I am ready to be proactive and this is a good first step. Hopefully I can get some positive response and we can get some people together who can help eachother.


----------



## wannabeMD (Sep 23, 2005)

I also go to the University of Utah and I think it would be cool to form some sort of group. What did you have in mind?


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

wannabeMD said:


> I also go to the University of Utah and I think it would be cool to form some sort of group. What did you have in mind?


 :agree I'll be transferring to the U of U next year. I'm currently attending SLCC. I think it would be cool to form a group.


----------



## soulfly (Oct 28, 2005)

Just moved here a few months ago.Good to see people from Utah on the board.


----------



## z.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow. Let's just keep this thread alive and see if we can get a few more people.

Wannabemd, do you go to the med school? If so there is a distinct possibility I have encountered you as I worked at Eccles (usually the clinlib in the hospital) until a month ago.


----------



## wannabeMD (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't go to med school -- I hope to one day. I actually work occasionally on the fourth floor of the hospital -- did you work in that Hope Eccles Library on the fourth floor? I have been in there a few times, but its been over a year since I was in there so I don't really remember anyone.  

Hopefully more people will respond to this -- I'm just not sure how willing people are to meet in person - It freaks me out a little, but I'm pretty much open to the idea because I think it could help. ar


----------



## Cynthia Blue (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm here too.. from Utah. Anything ever happen with this?


----------



## reid2866 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would be interested in anything in Utah.


----------



## calidan535 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Anyone in PROVO area?*

I also am tired of the same old suffering. I'm attending BYU but would be glad to meet with anyone in SLC.


----------



## wannabeMD (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone out there think they still want to meet up as a group? I'm getting ready to start up fall semester at the U and I could use all the help I can get.

Post if you're interested!


----------



## calidan535 (Jan 11, 2006)

*what has helped me*

I found something that has helped me. I haven't gotten very far into the treatment program but it has helped already! I bought their program at:

http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org/examples.html


----------



## supergirl (Feb 12, 2007)

Did anything happen with this? I graduated from the U of U in May 2005 but I recently moved back downtown. I guess it's just nice to know there are at least a few others like me close by.


----------



## calidan535 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello Supergirl .

Once again for everyone, It would be nice to meet people who knows what its like to live with SA. Maybe a few of us (or even one other person) could meet somewhere for lunch. Saturdays work better for me, as I live in Provo. Someone shoot me an email [email protected] and we'll get something started for people.


----------

